# Weird reaction to synthroid?



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

I've been taking levo for 6 weeks and just switched to synthroid 2 days ago, and about an hour after taking it I get a racing heart and almost a spaced out type feeling like I'm in a dream. It's almost kind of like anxiety...is this normal or am I just having anxiety?


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

same doses?


----------



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

Its might just be your body getting used to the different kind of medication. Why did you end up switching? Was the levo not working?


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Its still 75 mg but I've heard the generic can vary dosage by 10-20% so maybe it is just a bit stronger....I was just wondering if anyone has experienced the Same reaction. Thanks!!!


----------



## Lopnslo2 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm having similar episode, and my TSH levels suggest I'm over medicated. My GP cut me back until I can see my Endo (whose out of town till monday) Maybe the different medication (generic) is stronger or your body absorbs it differently making it more potent?
KS


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

i was going to post my own thing (which i still will) but i started t4/t3 today and im so nauseas and confused, my ears ring so bad too.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> I've been taking levo for 6 weeks and just switched to synthroid 2 days ago, and about an hour after taking it I get a racing heart and almost a spaced out type feeling like I'm in a dream. It's almost kind of like anxiety...is this normal or am I just having anxiety?


Why did you switch?

You may be having a reaction to the different fillers and absorption rates.

Be sure and re-test in 6 weeks and sooner if you continue to have issues. Any time you switch manufacturers you should test within 6 weeks.


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

Jya1124 said:


> Its still 75 mg but I've heard the generic can vary dosage by 10-20% so maybe it is just a bit stronger....I was just wondering if anyone has experienced the Same reaction. Thanks!!!


I hope that is a typo and you really are not taking 75mg. Thyroid meds are in mcg.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Brucergoldberg said:


> i was going to post my own thing (which i still will) but i started t4/t3 today and im so nauseas and confused, my ears ring so bad too.


What is the amount of your dose and what product are you taking?


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yea it was a typo 75mcg is correct..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> Yea it was a typo 75mcg is correct..


Are you feeling better today? It might help to have a small bite of something before you take your med.

Let us know; I know we are all worried.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

And why was it you changed?


----------

